# African Wildlife RP Server (TLK Welcome)



## jwatkinsart (Jun 7, 2018)

*Warlords* is an African Wildlife RP Server on Discord, and we're currently recruiting new members!

Looking for a casual RP community? Like The Lion King? Like African wildlife? 
We're here for you.

So, what do we offer?

Other than a friendly community, we also have fun features to help push the game along. These include weather changes, rare natural disasters, moving herds, and NPC elephants that shift land and sometimes invade territories. 

We're also giving away free adoptables to new members. Having trouble coming up with a character, but want to join? Take one of ours!

Want to explore? We have an expanding map that's laid out with various territories. This also shows the current position of the elephants, herds, and tiles that have been depleted of resources (for example, if a riverbed dries up). 

Here's an example of one of our maps;






Play as a mighty lion, or a fierce hyena. 
Join one of the prides, clan, or start rogue. 
Will you fight for your home, or wander? Bring peace or war? It's all up to you in *Warlords*.

Check out www.warlordsrp.weebly.com for more information and our player guide.
You can join at Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers

If you have any questions, just let us know!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Jun 10, 2018)

Nice.  This is why Im on Fur Affinity.  Right here.


----------

